# Favorite dive watch in your collection?



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

My contribution:-!

OS 300m










Love the new hacking and hand wind version:-!


----------



## JAD3703 (Feb 11, 2006)

Kobold Seal and Rolex SD - neck and neck.

James


----------



## acdelco (Jan 15, 2008)

Omega Planet Ocean...best combination of dress/tool diver. the most versatile and best-looking out there IMO.


----------



## 04lund2025 (Feb 10, 2006)

Anyone of these three:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## Guido Muldoon (May 14, 2007)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

My Vostok Amphibia with the blue diver dial.


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

Hands down, my favorite diver is my Kobold SEAL. 

Regards,
Adam


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Thats a tough one il have to think about that ...


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Depending on your mood you can pick a color Stephen:-!


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

This one:



















Rob


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Great lume shot Rob!


----------



## acdelco (Jan 15, 2008)

|> Smokin' 5000s.


roberev said:


> This one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scm64 (May 12, 2007)

b-)


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Each time I see a U1 I regret selling mine


----------



## HalifaxNS (May 17, 2007)

Tudor submariner with snowflake hands for me.


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Stunning pic Halifax...all I can think of is putting my watches on the driveway and hosing them off while taking a pic:-d


----------



## HalifaxNS (May 17, 2007)

lol, id recomed a stream :-d


----------



## TotalAxcess (Jul 13, 2008)

My collecion is small, so it's an easy pick.


----------



## abraz (Aug 9, 2008)

My Map Meter !!!!


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Abraz I have not seen one of those.

Very cool Seiko!


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't know that I have a favorite, but not counting my custom pieces my most satisfying diver has to be my blue sumo. I'm still wowed every time I wear it.


----------



## katmando (Jul 22, 2008)

*Omega SMP 2254.50*


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Sumo is one of the best values in dive watches out there:-!


----------



## V8 (Oct 7, 2006)

Fortis B-42 Marinemaster


----------



## Biggie_Robs (Sep 18, 2007)

James Haury said:


> My Vostok Amphibia with the blue diver dial.


My Amphibia is my favorite, too. I have the Steve Zissou dialed version...


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Biggie_Robs said:


> My Amphibia is my favorite, too. I have the Steve Zissou dialed version...


While not my "favorite diver," I really use mine a lot. It's the perfect beater.










Rob


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## jf718 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'll never go 6000 ft underwater, just glad my watch can.


----------



## Cj$ (Aug 21, 2008)

Think I can dive in this


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

No your strap will get wet:-d

Get that Bond bracelet back on!


----------



## Biggie_Robs (Sep 18, 2007)

Mine is my only diver, so it's my fave.

Edit: and I couldn't agree more about it being the perfect beater!


----------



## Zoltan (Jun 16, 2008)

My Seiko Land Monster


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

V8 said:


> Fortis B-42 Marinemaster


OUTSTANDING!


----------



## Cj$ (Aug 21, 2008)

Diving strapless, how fun! Hope it doesn't fall off...


----------



## PoliceDog (Apr 8, 2007)

I actually have two favourites now: any member of my little Enzo Mechana "collection" and my new Korsbek Ocean Explorer. Reason? The person behind the watch.


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

this one. its one of those watches that get worn and stays.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

White Sammy


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Awesome pic, good watch.


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Well...I think it just might;-)


----------



## Dave I (May 9, 2008)

Sea Dweller is my favorite.


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Excellent pics Dave!


----------



## Andrés (Aug 25, 2006)

PO.


----------



## DiveTimer (Apr 1, 2008)

Thats hard to say but I wouls say it would be one of these two


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

I have to have an orange PO...I just have to!


----------



## manrique (Aug 20, 2008)

It was the first diver and who want more, yet has failed to oust another clock in my arm diving submarine.

Greetings from Spain.

( and i'm sorry for my english )


----------



## ttomczak (May 11, 2008)

Even with the Doxa's which are great, this is my new favorite...


----------



## specialk (Jun 25, 2008)

You wouldn't mind giving a sortof mini review on the chase durer would you? Alot of people seem to think of it as poser, but I think it looks fantastic and the 'special forces' on the dial doesn't bother me. Does it feel on par with its price(for lack of a better way of putting it)?


----------



## ttomczak (May 11, 2008)

specialk said:


> You wouldn't mind giving a sortof mini review on the chase durer would you? Alot of people seem to think of it as poser, but I think it looks fantastic and the 'special forces' on the dial doesn't bother me. Does it feel on par with its price(for lack of a better way of putting it)?


Personally, I think it's a great watch, it fits well, sits very nicely on my wrist.
It's been spot on with an atomic clock for two weeks now, I ware it all the time... Fit and finish is excellent, and this is a 18 month used watch I got from a member of this forum... I have read about the poser status, but fail to see that... I don't think you can go wrong with it, but that's MHO...

I also like that I have the XL which is larger than the 1000...

If there is something specific you would like to know, please let me know!

Thanks!


----------



## dbrad95 (Sep 26, 2007)

Korsbek, hands down.


----------



## spogehead (Sep 2, 2007)

Tough choice for some but it's my one and only....


----------



## Recht (May 8, 2006)

Sinn U1.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Biggie_Robs said:


> My Amphibia is my favorite, too. I have the Steve Zissou dialed version...


Sacre Bleu! I heard that was one funny movie.I watched what planet are from, last night it was a scream.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

That's a tough one, to decide between automatic and quartz...so I'll waffle and say the Seiko 007 for an auto, and the Citizen Aqualand for quartz :-!



















Cheers,
Griff


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

The Kenzo Nautilus has been my goto watch. It has the best combination of great construction, bead blasted finish for zero bling, excellent lume, and thick yet smooth bracelet.


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Eric that is a very cool watch!

What size is it?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2007)

_*Hi
For me it's the Stowa Seatime,fantastic build quality*_








_*Paul*_


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

PJS said:


> Eric that is a very cool watch!
> 
> What size is it?


Its 44mm across, and around 16.5 mm thick. They are out of production now (less than 50 made total), but every so often you see it on the sales forums.


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Eric,

I am going to keep an eye out because that is sweet!


----------



## Patstarrx (Apr 17, 2008)

Shouldnt this thread be in the DWF section?

BATHYS!


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice watch and bike!

Seeing what people in the PF have for divers...all in fun:-!


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Need to add one Seiko

Sawtooth


----------



## jporos (Sep 16, 2007)

My only diver ... Lacher!


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Resembles a U1

Very nice!


----------



## kkoenning (Feb 11, 2007)

It would certainly be my Invicta Grand Diver.

Nice, comfortable, large watch and great timekeeper.


----------



## Heat (Feb 11, 2006)

I only got this diver so...


----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

*Gs*

The GS is my choice:










Read more about it here: http://mollewatch.webgain.se/information/index.xhtm?webgainGroupId=12390


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Gs*

Beautiful watch and pic Stefan!

Love that watch:-!


----------



## wired (May 7, 2008)

My Oris


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Have this Oris on order!


----------



## wired (May 7, 2008)

PJS said:


> Have this Oris on order!


Hey PJS, you are gonna love the Oris when you get it. It's one banging watch!


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

If it ever comes it! I almost forgot about it its been so longo|


----------



## KenC (May 5, 2005)

These..........


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

My choice(s):


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Lime green Stowa...I like it:-!


----------



## jk103 (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm with spogehead on this one one of my most comfortable to wear! God shot too Spoge.



spogehead said:


> Tough choice for some but it's my one and only....


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Great shot of a classic Omega chrono!


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

Of my two dive watches, the Ball EMII Diver is definitely the fave... beautiful, well built and with a nice heft. 
unfortunately i don't dive, so the already contrived reasons for owning a mechanical analog dive watch crumble ;-)... but that's not the point is it?:-d


----------



## Tauchen (Aug 20, 2008)

Omega Seamaster 300m (although I am selling it becasue I need to pay some bills right now), but in real life, for diving, I use Suunto Vyper and Suunto D3:


----------



## Nostalgic (Dec 30, 2006)

For me, it's an exact tie between these two:


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Nostalgic said:


> For me, it's an exact tie between these two:


What a great pair:-! You know I love that Oris LE!


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Great shot Pachoe!


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)




----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Hary said:


>


Another spectacular photo:-!


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Andrés said:


> PO.


If I see this one more time I will have to by ito|


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

These 2 :-!


----------



## Jamie (Jan 2, 2008)

Easy


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Jamie said:


> Easy


What strap do you have on your BS? Looks great:-!


----------



## Phaedrus29 (Aug 25, 2007)

Another one of these beauties:


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Great choice.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## beard (Aug 19, 2006)

PJS said:


> My contribution:-!
> ....
> Phil


.... simply the best ....b-)

Glycine Lagunare Chronometer LCC 1000 LE - 111/200
on original ss bracelet.


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

beard said:


> .... simply the best ....b-)
> 
> Glycine Lagunare Chronometer LCC 1000 LE - 111/200
> on original ss bracelet.


Thanks Beard:-!


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

My JLC Diver GMT is my newest and my favorite.










N


----------



## Doug (Aug 20, 2007)

Marathon SAR


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Hi,
my favourite and in fact only dive watch (had 4 once but sold them after I got this one because it can't get any better):





The Autozilla.

Greetings, Sedi


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

NWP627 said:


> My JLC Diver GMT is my newest and my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet JLC!

Would love to see more pics of this:-!

How is the bracelet?


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

PJS,
Sorry for the late reply, I've been away. I love the bracelet, it's extremely comfortable and locks solidly. It was just a little difficult sizing since the screw heads are hidden. I'll post additional pictures right after I take them.
N


----------



## Undercover911 (Apr 19, 2008)

My favorite diver:










The wristshot


----------



## Asad (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## smurfe (Sep 10, 2006)

Favorite



















Close second


----------



## Mith (Sep 15, 2007)

My one and only...


----------



## Brian D. (Apr 5, 2006)

*Marathon T-SAR.*


----------



## rx_prime (Feb 16, 2006)

I have had so many come & go; although that was then, this is now....


----------



## EsquireStraps (Sep 17, 2008)

Panerai Luminor Marina Titanium. Tobacco and painted dial. They don't make 'em like this anymore...


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Undercover911 said:


> My favorite diver:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great watch and pics:-!


----------



## crypto80 (Jan 15, 2008)

Breitling Seawolf Avenger in titanium..


----------



## pompe (Jul 8, 2008)

the one i wear the most is a citizen nyc pepsi bezel with a seamaster bracelet, my daily beater. also the modell i sell to others to pay for my personal watches.

the one i like most must be the radomir hommage with sterile dial and blue hands and no second hand, right now awaiting a swap to a genuine eta/unitas movement


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

I posted a pic of the aquagraph earlier as its one that I'll keep. I do have some other favorites that I do wear so heres some of the other ones I wear.
this is a djr. its the only one in pvd I've seen.








a sinn u1. 








breitling








my current big diver


----------



## crypto80 (Jan 15, 2008)

Breitling Seawolf Avenger.


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Not sure if I added my oldest and one of my sentimental faves:-!
18 years old.


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Great shots!


----------



## zangler (Sep 21, 2008)

very easy choice for me...i only have one...well...i dont technically 'have' it yet...in SF Customs on its way to me o|


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

Right now:
Seiko SKX007. Simple, stunning and lovely!


----------



## Zerofail (Sep 28, 2008)

She is big and digital; and has kept me alive on almost 150 dives.


----------



## Haplo (Feb 8, 2008)

My blue Seiko "sumo." Accuracy is well within cosc limits, looks fantastic, and an incredible value.


----------



## mdrums (Jun 12, 2008)

Who here is a diver? Do divers prefer a quatrz or automatic watch?


----------



## Zerofail (Sep 28, 2008)

I dive quite a bit and almost never go down with one of my automatics. Not that they aren't capable of the job; it's more that I am a "wussy" who doesn't want to see anything happen to a prized timepiece in the middle of the ocean. :-! I generally wear a Suunto Vyper wrist mounted dive computer on one wrist and a G-Shock on the other. I have really been trying to kill the G-shock over the years however have been unable to this point. It probably have 60 or more deep dives on it at this point.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

My grail watch of course.


----------



## Shogan191 (Feb 23, 2008)

I only have one dive watch so in addition to being my all round fav, it has to be my favorite dive watch. Not much of a pic but here ya go.









Sorry about the poor pic.


----------



## fishgod (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice piece FrancoThai, love that BP...:-!

Gotta go with my Korsbek.









And really like this new addition.


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

FrancoThai said:


> My grail watch of course.


Stunning watch...congrats:-!


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

an oldie but a goodie:


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

This one! And to think I almost got rid of it..


----------



## calgaryeyedoc (Dec 22, 2007)

This one by a mile....sure like those blue UN's though!!


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

UN is sweet and a lot of them in this thread!


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice Milly!


----------



## Bartek (Jan 31, 2008)

Seiko Night Monster. Here at Anthony Quinn's Bay in Rhodes Island.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

My late aquisition









YEMA 300m b-)

and the very classical Seiko 200m ;-)









cheers :-!


----------



## Quorthon (Oct 10, 2008)

Mine is a Luminox Dive Chrono 8362


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Quorthon said:


> Mine is a Luminox Dive Chrono 8362


Is that a strap or a bracelet? Very nice:-!


----------



## eact (Jan 30, 2008)

Precista PRS-18Q :-!


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

eact said:


> Precista PRS-18Q :-!


Now thats lume!


----------



## Dave I (May 9, 2008)

Sea Dweller is my favourite








.


----------



## Golo (Sep 29, 2008)

My Steinhart Triton black:


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Here's mine :-!


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Doug,

You are ready do dive down at the shore!

Great collection!


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Golo said:


> My Steinhart Triton black:


Great looking with the matching stitching in the strap:-!


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

It's going to take a lot to unseat this one as my favorite:


----------



## moishlashen (Nov 22, 2007)

Tough call but right now either Korsbek or Kazimon.


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Peter Atwood said:


> It's going to take a lot to unseat this one as my favorite:


Very nice Sinn Peter and I once lived in Belchertown:-!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

What model is that Dr?


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Hello PJ.... It's a MK II Blackwater MMT MOD 2A. Prebuilt, there are 2 different type dials for the Blackwater.
regards, Dr. Robert


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Jul 14, 2007)

The now discontinued Blue Ti Samurai.o|

On leather.


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> The now discontinued Blue Ti Samurai.o|
> 
> On leather.


Wow, great pic and I didn't know they stopped making it.:think:


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Gotta represent the Enzoners out there!:-!


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

polaco23 said:


> Gotta represent the Enzoners out there!:-!


Now that is the sharpest I have seen:-!

Looks great with the black dial.

Phil


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

*Great posts and thanks for showing off your divers!*

:thanks

Phil


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

My first dive watch. I bought it in 1977; I needed a good watch as I was a lifeguard and swim teacher. My decision was between a Candino and this Orient King Diver. The watchmaker said the Candino was a better quality watch, but I liked the looks of this one better. And thus began my affection for large watches...

It has been opened once (when I got my first caseback wrench; I wanted to take a peek inside). It's never been to the shop for any reason. It's never leaked. It has taken a beating for 31 years, and still runs to -10 sec/day. Day and date work perfectly. 

Say what you like about Orient, but I am so impressed by the durability of this one! And I have never ever seen another one like it.

Sorry for the crappy pics!

Cheers,
Sherry.


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

PJ said:


> Now that is the sharpest I have seen:-!
> 
> Looks great with the black dial.
> 
> Phil


Thanks, I really recommend them. Great weight to it, and not to big to look clownish.


----------



## Blake (Sep 10, 2008)

PJ said:


> My contribution:-!
> 
> Seiko SBDD001
> 
> ...


very nice watch!

Tissot seastar 1000 silver dial for me|>


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

I am now voting this one for my favorite dive watch, hands down:










Citizen Aqualand JP2000 :-!

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Popoki Nui said:


> My first dive watch. I bought it in 1977; I needed a good watch as I was a lifeguard and swim teacher. My decision was between a Candino and this Orient King Diver. The watchmaker said the Candino was a better quality watch, but I liked the looks of this one better. And thus began my affection for large watches...
> 
> It has been opened once (when I got my first caseback wrench; I wanted to take a peek inside). It's never been to the shop for any reason. It's never leaked. It has taken a beating for 31 years, and still runs to -10 sec/day. Day and date work perfectly.
> 
> ...


Your Orient is proof that there are many watches that can pass the test of time:-! That is a great story and I appreciate your post...and love the watch!


----------



## DCJ (Jul 31, 2006)

Great Post Phil.. Gotta go with my Skyland:-!


----------



## DCJ (Jul 31, 2006)

calgaryeyedoc said:


> This one by a mile....sure like those blue UN's though!!


Love that UN!! One of the best looking Divers out there:-!


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

Popoki Nui said:


> My first dive watch. I bought it in 1977; I needed a good watch as I was a lifeguard and swim teacher. My decision was between a Candino and this Orient King Diver. The watchmaker said the Candino was a better quality watch, but I liked the looks of this one better. And thus began my affection for large watches...
> 
> It has been opened once (when I got my first caseback wrench; I wanted to take a peek inside). It's never been to the shop for any reason. It's never leaked. It has taken a beating for 31 years, and still runs to -10 sec/day. Day and date work perfectly.
> 
> ...


Hey! I bought this exact model off fleabay a year ago for 30 dollars! The hands had been replaced by Seiko type arrow hands though. Runs like a charm!


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Outstanding pics Don:-!


----------



## mthwatch (Mar 27, 2008)

Mine is definitely my Bell & Ross BR02 Carbon....


----------



## BlackLight (Sep 14, 2008)

Eco Ti-Zilla swims every Saturday morning. :-!


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

That B&R is def cool:-!


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

gerrylb said:


> Hey! I bought this exact model off fleabay a year ago for 30 dollars! The hands had been replaced by Seiko type arrow hands though. Runs like a charm!


 Really?! You should post a pic of it.. I have never, ever seen another one like mine, either in person or on the 'net.

Yeah, they do run well. It's been so faithful.....it is the one watch in my collection I will never part with.


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

Popoki Nui said:


> Really?! You should post a pic of it.. I have never, ever seen another one like mine, either in person or on the 'net.
> 
> Yeah, they do run well. It's been so faithful.....it is the one watch in my collection I will never part with.


Here ya go Popoki! Haven't taken this baby out of the drawer in half a year. But a couple of shakes and it's running as smoothly as high grade molasses!


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

Sweet! |> I see yours still has the original notched plastic ring in the bezel; I lost mine in the surf many years ago. I made a new (smooth) one out of black pvc rubber and cemented it in.

Any idea what the "Ha" on the dial means? I've always wondered....

Thank you for the photo. It's the only other of this model I've ever seen.

~Sherry.



gerrylb said:


> Here ya go Popoki! Haven't taken this baby out of the drawer in half a year. But a couple of shakes and it's running as smoothly as high grade molasses!


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

My favorite is the Marathon SAR on bracelet

To me , this thread is like "What should I get next?" LOL :-d


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

stockae92 said:


> My favorite is the Marathon SAR on bracelet
> 
> To me , this thread is like "What should I get next?" LOL :-d
> 
> ...


----------



## DCJ (Jul 31, 2006)

CSO here :-!


----------



## DCJ (Jul 31, 2006)

One more...almost left this one out ;-)

Avenger M1


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

DCJ said:


> One more...almost left this one out ;-)
> 
> Avenger M1


M1 is very coooooooool Don:-!


----------



## Puck (Mar 23, 2008)

stockae92 said:


> My favorite is the Marathon SAR on bracelet
> 
> To me , this thread is like "What should I get next?" LOL :-d


More like the entire frickin' website! I've spent more on watches in the year or so that I've been browsing WUS than I had in my entire life prior to that. I'm going to have to swear off coming here. Or forgo clothes, going out, and non-essential food, and keep getting watches instead. OMG, the latter sounds like the more attractive option. Help!!


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Puck said:


> More like the entire frickin' website! I've spent more on watches in the year or so that I've been browsing WUS than I had in my entire life prior to that. I'm going to have to swear off coming here. Or forgo clothes, going out, and non-essential food, and keep getting watches instead. OMG, the latter sounds like the more attractive option. Help!!


Hey puck I have a ten step program that will help you with your addiction:-d


----------



## Carl Steffens (Nov 20, 2008)

Seastar 1000. Used to be on the bracelet, now it is on a Team ABN AMRO strap.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

kiwidj said:


>


Love that froggy!


----------



## chansigril (Nov 5, 2008)

looking forward to adding the prometheus ocean diver as my first dive watch 

don't know that i'll add anymore after that, altho i'm a swimmer, i'm not a diver ;-)

out of curiosity, how do you folks define a "dive watch"? i'm thinking 30atm+? i ask because both my ball em2 moon glow and traser classic auto pro are 10atm with screw-in crowns but i wouldn't define them as "dive watches".


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

chansigril said:


> looking forward to adding the prometheus ocean diver as my first dive watch
> 
> don't know that i'll add anymore after that, altho i'm a swimmer, i'm not a diver ;-)
> 
> out of curiosity, how do you folks define a "dive watch"? i'm thinking 30atm+? i ask because both my ball em2 moon glow and traser classic auto pro are 10atm with screw-in crowns but i wouldn't define them as "dive watches".


You may check our "Reference Material" on our DWF;-)
Wikipedia is your friend: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_2281


----------



## chansigril (Nov 5, 2008)

stuffler said:


> You may check our "Reference Material" on our DWF;-)
> Wikipedia is your friend: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_2281


so by that standard the only dive watch i will own will be the prometheus, if that; i'm uncertain if even that one will meet the iso 6425 standard.

curious how many watches here actually do meet the iso 6425 cert.

i'd still be comfortable taking my ball or traser into the water tho, if necessary. hopefully never necessary :think:

not so much with my movado, stuhrling or omega speedy pro.


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Another great pic of the CSO Don!


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

*3536 for the third and last time....*


----------



## BlackLight (Sep 14, 2008)

The following specific additional requirements for testing of diver's watches for mixed-gas diving are provided by ISO 6425:

Test of operation at a gas overpressure. The watch is subject to the overpressure of gas which will actually be used, i.e. 125% of the rated pressure, for 15 days. Then a rapid reduction in pressure to the atmospheric pressure shall be carried out in a time not exceeding 3 minutes. After this test, the watch shall function correctly. An electronic watch shall function normally during and after the test. A mechanical watch shall function normally after the test (the power reserve normally being less than 15 days).
Test by internal pressure (simulation of decompression). Remove the crown together with the winding and/or setting stem. In its place, fit a crown of the same type with a hole. Through this hole, introduce the gas mixture which will actually be used and create an overpressure of the rated pressure/20 bar in the watch for a period of 10 hours. Then carry out the test at the rated water overpressure. In this case, the original crown with the stem shall be refitted beforehand. After this test, the watch shall function correctly.
Marking. Watches used for mix-gas diving which satisfy the test requirements are marked with the words *"DIVER'S WATCH L M FOR MIXED-GAS DIVING"*. The letter L indicates the diving depth, in metres, guaranteed by the manufacturer. The composition of the gas mixture used for the test shall be given in the operating instructions accompanying the watch.

On the back of Zilla, it is stamped: DIVER'S WATCH 300 M FOR MIXED-GAS DIVING.


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: 3536 for the third and last time....*



Ptern said:


>


So it's a keeper:-!:-d


----------



## mthwatch (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey PJ - check out my new favorite diver in my collection....



















And no, I have no regrets!! Love this watch!


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

mthwatch said:


> Hey PJ - check out my new favorite diver in my collection....


Looks great Bud:-!

Keeping both?

Phil


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Bartek said:


> Seiko Night Monster. Here at Anthony Quinn's Bay in Rhodes Island.


Like the strap:-!


----------



## GavH (Mar 29, 2008)

My PO, the one that started the interest.


----------



## cstef (Jun 16, 2007)

This one + his brother the Seatime Blue



















Chris


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm sure this won't surprse too many people:


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

That watch looks new Nalu!

Congrats!


----------



## Beyond 'The Box' (Jan 11, 2008)

Easy, my Serket RD 2.0, by a LONG stretch! I could own a million watches costing more than my car and none would possibly surpass this watch. I determined a while back that it is my one prefect watch, without doubt. Near flawless timing, simply beautiful and large as I like 'em, and there isn't a strap that looks bad on it!


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

High coolness quotient on that one Sawbuck!


----------



## Beyond 'The Box' (Jan 11, 2008)

Thnx PJ!


----------



## Bleh (Dec 6, 2008)

I've only got one, so I guess it's my favorite by default. I really do like it though.


----------



## Beyond 'The Box' (Jan 11, 2008)

ah, the ever-popular Mako... looks great on the Nato there man! ;D


----------



## laxexquis (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Gs*



Molle said:


> The GS is my choice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats really a beautiful watch.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

This one has become a favourite of mine recently...


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: 3536 for the third and last time....*



Ptern said:


>


One more time...please:-!
:-d


----------



## laxexquis (Jan 17, 2009)

My Seiko V145 Solar Diver's 200m


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

KenC said:


> These..........


Three very cool divers!


----------



## ezcheese (Dec 5, 2008)

Tuna!


----------



## waruilewi (May 18, 2008)

Here's my favorite dive watch that I wouldn't dive with. Just received.


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

waruilewi said:


> Here's my favorite dive watch that I wouldn't dive with. Just received.


What year is that Omega? Very nice!


----------



## thetokyokid (Jan 18, 2009)

Heat said:


> I only got this diver so...


Whoa! Tell me that is a depth gauge on the right and not a watch! What is that thing???? Its awesome, no matter what.


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

thetokyokid said:


> Whoa! Tell me that is a depth gauge on the right and not a watch! What is that thing???? Its awesome, no matter what.


I am wondering the same thing:-s


----------



## knightsofjersey (Sep 12, 2006)

My Doxa 300t pro re-issue is by far my favorite diver's watch I own.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Depends on my mood. If I had one favourite dive watch, I would only own one dive watch! At the moment my favourite is my Orient King Diver (cushion case). Pics in my gallery.


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

that would be


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

RYAN ALDEN said:


> that would be


Very cool photo Ryan!


----------



## flipangle (Mar 18, 2008)

Beyond 'The Box' said:


> Easy, my Serket RD 2.0, by a LONG stretch! I could own a million watches costing more than my car and none would possibly surpass this watch. I determined a while back that it is my one prefect watch, without doubt. Near flawless timing, simply beautiful and large as I like 'em, and there isn't a strap that looks bad on it!


Love it! Too bad it's too large for my puny wrist. I can barely take the Sea Devil.


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

uncomfortable hunk of metal said:


> *AQUASTAR DEEPSTAR*... part of the *HOLY GRAIL of VINTAGE DIVE* watches and *the MOST elusive/rare* of them all!
> 
> It's under the Ploprof, and on the brown leather waterproof tropic starp.


Wow!:-!


----------



## Beyond 'The Box' (Jan 11, 2008)

uncomfortable hunk of metal said:


> *AQUASTAR DEEPSTAR*... part of the *HOLY GRAIL of VINTAGE DIVE* watches and *the MOST elusive/rare* of them all!
> 
> It's under the Ploprof, and on the brown leather waterproof tropic starp.


I dig your Glastar the most!!! HOT!!!


----------



## TakesALickin (Mar 12, 2009)

*Talk about a thread with legs! >*

I guess this is my favorite... tonight. ;-)


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

It started out as this:









Then it moved on to this:









Followed in short order by this:









But now it's this:









I can't wait to see what my answer is next year (no more watches for me in 2009, I'm afraid).

Regards,
Adam


----------



## TakesALickin (Mar 12, 2009)

The Kobold is a drool inducer!


----------



## russ gop (Nov 14, 2007)

My Steinhart Triton 45mm with orange dial.b-)


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

I am soooo jealous!!!!! All three are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

russ gop said:


> My Steinhart Triton 45mm with orange dial.b-)


What no pic:-!


----------



## mrsnak (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

mrsnak said:


>


Love that Omega and looks new:-!


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I have to say one my amphibias would be my favorite diver probably my blue dialed model with the scuba diver.


----------



## russ gop (Nov 14, 2007)

My Steinhart Triton w/orange dial. Love it.


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow, I only just found this thread. Easy for me, being a 1/2 choice. Blancpain Fifty Fathoms


----------



## chromachron (Apr 30, 2006)

My GP Sea Hawk II (sorry for the LQ pic)


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

It's old, but still my favorite:


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

leicashot said:


> Wow, I only just found this thread. Easy for me, being a 1/2 choice. Blancpain Fifty Fathoms


cool...


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't have one.:-( Although, I have made it my priorty for next year to pick up one. That Omega posted by MrSnak is what I want. I also crave that Blancpain, but the Omega is more of a reality to happen.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Definitely my Debaufre Ocean 1










But the one I'd probably take diving is my Seiko OM:










Or my new Casio MDV-102...










Decisions, decisions. The Ocean 1 is still my favorite.


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

leicashot said:


> Wow, I only just found this thread. Easy for me, being a 1/2 choice. Blancpain Fifty Fathoms


Kris that is a stunnerb-)


----------



## Beastmaster (Oct 1, 2007)

My favourite has to be The CWL Kingfisher!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Currently this one (but I'm looking to change it soon ;-))


----------



## ezcheese (Dec 5, 2008)

Currently it's this guy










But he's gonna have some stiff competition, since I have a MarineMaster and Longines Legend on the way. :think:


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

MM was a great choice!


----------



## lact0se (Apr 22, 2009)

This one for me...


----------



## ezcheese (Dec 5, 2008)

OK, new fav. It's gonna be extremely hard to displace this guy:


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

ezcheese said:


> OK, new fav. It's gonna be extremely hard to displace this guy:


Nice shot, brotha.


----------



## ezcheese (Dec 5, 2008)

:thanks buddy!


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Zodiac is quite coolb-)


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

ezcheese said:


> Currently it's this guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really have the 300m diver on my mind!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Tough, tough choice...I like the "dive" watch style...can I pick my top 3???


----------



## ezcheese (Dec 5, 2008)

PJ said:


> Really have the 300m diver on my mind!


The 300m is the cat's meow! :-!


----------



## chaumont (May 15, 2008)

Orsa Sea Angler


----------



## chaumont (May 15, 2008)

No, wait, its my Enzo EMV001


----------



## DoubleTap (Jun 17, 2008)

Favorite Divers Seamaster and GMT
















Most used Diver GW9000


----------



## redsquid2 (Jun 5, 2009)

acdelco said:


> |> Smokin' 5000s.


 Wow! Do the rings calculate your dive time? I don't think I have seen that "dual bezel" thing before.

Nice overall design too.


----------



## lord_shar (May 31, 2009)

My current fav. diver...


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

No doubt. Seiko SKX007. It takes a beating and keeps on ticking.  Also, it looks great on so many different straps and bracelets.














































~ross


----------



## ivan1998 (Oct 18, 2008)

My favoriteis CD.


----------



## ivan1998 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## incognito (Dec 5, 2007)

here's my fave...


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

lord_shar said:


> My current fav. diver...


That one can take a beating...had a friend run his over and it was still running!


----------



## rlewisk (Jul 3, 2007)

It's gotta be one of these three...............you choose


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

rlewisk said:


> It's gotta be one of these three...............you choose


Amazing 3 to choose from!!


----------



## socalbreeze (Feb 9, 2009)

rolex sub nd 14060M


----------



## Donut (Aug 27, 2007)

My first and only "Dive Watch"....


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Donut said:


> My first and only "Dive Watch"....


If your going to have one that is a sweet one:-!


----------



## watchmanee (Aug 9, 2009)

1846 anyone ?


----------



## H3O+ (May 23, 2009)

Well, of course I'm gonna say my Breitling. Although I seem to wear my Wenger whenever I swim, and it makes the perfect beater. And then there is the Hamilton which just came in...
Darn.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

40 years I waited for this watch.I really don't see it ever being deposed.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Always the Yema ;-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

rcoreytaylor said:


> TH 1500 series diver, awesome!


:thanks


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Couple of others...










But I don't dive with either of them....


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

kiwidj said:


> :thanks


+1


----------



## jmsrolls (Feb 10, 2006)

My classic 2254.50 Seamaster that began life like this:










Then received a "non-AC" face-lift:










and finally, a WG bezel:










Fr. John†


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

PJ said:


> Not sure if I added my oldest and one of my sentimental faves:-!
> 18 years old.


Fine example~cheers! ;-)


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

checknwatch said:


> great watches all. But you gotta love that orange monster! Nice strap, too. Of course i might be biased just a bit. ;-)


+1:-!


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

waruilewi said:


> Here's my favorite dive watch that I wouldn't dive with. Just received.


Looks fantastic~cheers! ;-)


----------



## 336gabriel (Nov 11, 2008)

There is only one for me.


----------



## ridinfool (Sep 27, 2009)

my fav


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Ok changed pic to a new fave:-!
;-)


----------



## izwaniimc (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Beau8 said:


> Fine example~cheers! ;-)


My Dad is still wearing that Tag:-!


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

PJ said:


> Ok changed pic to a new fave:-!
> ;-)


----------



## nunocrt (Jan 30, 2009)

Orange monster for me.


----------



## crazyfingers (Jun 3, 2009)

My 2 fav


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 15, 2009)

I wore the earlier Heuer professional (before TAG) for many years until the bezel came off while hitting a drive and I never found it. Really liked that watch and definitely got my money's worth out of it.


----------



## RGNY (Aug 22, 2008)

favorite -dive- watch? sad, maybe, but it would have to be:










....even over my BM and Sawtooth. just something quirky and compelling about it.

although i am trying to screw up my courage for a black Sumo, even though i'm sort of ambivalent about the font on the bezel.....


----------



## Fortunato (May 7, 2008)

Mine, for now:


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Fortunato said:


> Mine, for now:


Looks great on that strap:-!


----------



## rlwc (Dec 20, 2007)

Mine shall be Korsbek Oceaneer:-!


----------



## amuro (Oct 11, 2009)

I am not clear with these two


----------



## lostinspace (Aug 8, 2007)

My Omega Seamaster 2254.50. Such a classic.


----------



## bloozy (Apr 16, 2008)

My contribution here is fairly simple given the size of my current collection.

If I am diving to depths of 600m or less (which I don't) then my choice would be my Planet Ocean.

If I happen to be diving even deeper than that (which I don't) my choice is obviously my Sinn U1.

It's best to be prepared folks!


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

leicashot said:


> Wow, I only just found this thread. Easy for me, being a 1/2 choice. Blancpain Fifty Fathoms


Exuberant looking~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Ok new favorite!


----------



## Fabio Felix (Jan 18, 2010)

Seiko SLD005P for now....


----------



## Blownaway (Feb 13, 2006)

6002


----------



## coaspak (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## v76 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ebel Sportwave Diver (a.k.a. the sea creature on my wrist :-d) ... perhaps, the only diver I'll own unless I can score a Blancpain Fifty Fathoms.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Here's my new favourite...




























:-!


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

kiwidj said:


> Here's my new favourite...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


\

Awesome! What watch is that?


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

PJ said:


> My contribution:-!
> 
> OS 300m with winding and hacking:-!


----------



## swissmade78 (Oct 31, 2009)

MY Favorite so far


----------



## swissmade78 (Oct 31, 2009)

But this is a close 2nd


----------



## swissmade78 (Oct 31, 2009)

And a Close 3rd


----------



## jiriskopal68 (Jan 9, 2010)

In fact, they are wonderful diving watch


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

This one:


----------



## EGKSTRK (May 9, 2010)

I'm not sure who first put up a pic of a Kremke Sub on the Sinn rubber, but it is killer!!


----------



## Plata (Aug 26, 2006)

This one:-!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and this one:-!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Plata said:


> This one:-!
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


Two amazing watches:-!


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

PJ said:


> My contribution:-!
> 
> OS 300m hacking/handwind:-!


----------



## cap10amazing (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## gatsuk (Apr 14, 2010)

i don't know if this may be considered a dive watch but here goes:









and my dive beater:


----------



## spvwolfy (Feb 12, 2007)

*My Sinn U1!!!*


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

cap10amazing said:


>


Great pic and watch:-!


----------



## rayaring (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi, new to forum. Here are a couple of photos of my battered and scratched but much cherished 20 year old S


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Gs*


----------



## face-ache (Nov 9, 2009)

Close call between these two, but the classic sub is hard to put down!


----------



## iim7v7im7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Isn't it always your newest, or better yet the one that you want that you don't have?


----------



## crazysurfkid (Sep 2, 2008)

knightsofjersey said:


> My Doxa 300t pro re-issue is by far my favorite diver's watch I own.


 Gonna have to agree with this one (though looking at some of the models on this thread....)


----------



## D1JBS (Jun 1, 2010)

Ekranoplan in green - all I need to do now is get a dive in!


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

iim7v7im7 said:


> Isn't it always your newest, or better yet the one that you want that you don't have?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 368039


Very nice:-!


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## nopain (Dec 24, 2010)

WoW! That lime green Stowa is sweet!


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Gotta be this one!


----------



## MRCS (Dec 2, 2009)

Nothing too exotic here....one of the industry standards I think...


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Orange Mako w/ after market leather strap....cottontop


----------



## hrasco185 (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## G00dband (Dec 24, 2010)

Alfred Sung AS5042.3


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

T-hunter said:


>


Awesome PO:-!


----------



## knotlover (Mar 10, 2006)

Citizen Aqualand
52 dives and still ticking


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

knotlover said:


> Citizen Aqualand
> 52 dives and still ticking
> View attachment 379472


I bet you have some stories!:-!


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

It might change, but here's my current favorite:


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

My favorite is my 7C43 :-!:-!









Waiting for this to finish it's restoration :-!:-!









Peace,
Preston


----------



## hooyah22 (Sep 27, 2009)

This one for now:










But his one is en route and may just give it a run for it's money (read-honeymoon stage :-d)


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Cant believe how long this thread has gotten and how many great watches have been posted.:-!

Awesome!

Phil


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

My Seiko 007/009


----------



## feilong108 (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## gunnerx (Jan 19, 2010)

So far, my only dive watch.


----------



## GMT-II (Feb 26, 2007)

Victorinox DiveMaster 500


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

GMT-II said:


> Victorinox DiveMaster 500


:-!


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

PJ said:


> Cant believe how long this thread has gotten and how many great watches have been posted.:-!
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Phil


Well when you keep bumping your own thread it shouldn't be so surprising ;-)

And yes, many great watches... My "fave" changes sometimes, but this is as good a guess as any many times. Not expensive, not rare, but to me a real classic in many ways:



















Cheers,
HBL


----------



## premoon (Sep 22, 2010)

Red Seamaster for me.:-d


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

My 7C43 after it's restoration, Z22 strap, bezel insert, cleaning, case polishing, new battery. Good as new! :-!:-!








Peace,
Preston


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

My one and only diver, the "SPORK"


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

Without a doubt:


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

Right now it has to be my Seiko 007, but I get the feeling the Longines Hydroconquest that should arrive tomorrow will take that top spot over.


----------



## ari.seoul (Jan 27, 2011)

lots of great watches ... have to wipe some drools off my keyboard

here's my contribution ~ my only diver ... for now


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

premoon said:


> Red Seamaster for me.:-d


lots of guys around here do not like gold...........but i am not one of them!!! that is dang hot!


----------



## megaforcer (Jan 23, 2011)

My Seiko Caesar Divers Chronograph. Love this thing.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

Frankenmonster on either a NATO or OEM bracelet.


----------



## barks (Jun 8, 2010)

Vostok Europe Anchar


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

my new hydroconquest


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

kramer5150 said:


> Frankenmonster on either a NATO or OEM bracelet.


Awesome Lume:-!

Couple more with crazy lume.

OS 300m and Seiko Sawtooth


----------



## celter (Dec 12, 2010)

Here is my favorite diver:


----------



## jrhowe (Mar 24, 2010)

Fortis Platin solid Platinum case 200m water resistant chrono with alarm!Other pics on Flickr coolretro72.


----------



## flathead59 (Dec 30, 2009)

Both my favorite and only diver.

Mark


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

For now my favorite dive-watch.... in the meaning of really joining me on a dive. Is the SD:


Rolex Seadweller 01 by Bidle, on Flickr

But at the end of last year I bought a new contender... so maybe the SD will soon be degraded. ;-)


----------



## ciderlion (Jul 6, 2008)

lord_shar said:


> My current fav. diver...


love mine too


----------



## Dianetix (Apr 12, 2011)

That is a fine looking Omega!


----------



## AirMech74 (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## ice_man (Jun 16, 2011)

Semi-Diver.. 










My Fave Diver..


----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

The only "dive" watch I currently own.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

The Bucherer but the Omega is on it's way and could be the one.


----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

Carrera Diver ->


----------



## Andy Chandra (Jul 6, 2011)

Submariner only









Regards
Andy


----------



## Silversurfer7 (Apr 7, 2011)

both of them.. love the blue so much


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Favorite Dive Watch is my Blue Dial partial PVD bezel Cave Dweller II.


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

ice_man said:


> Semi-Diver..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the Steinhart!


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

007


----------



## vincefb (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## vincefb (Jan 14, 2012)

Pam 382 Bronzo


----------



## igorRIJEKA (Oct 6, 2008)

EcoZilla


----------



## darren2how (Jun 25, 2009)

I like the blue Nardin


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

mthwatch said:


> Mine is definitely my Bell & Ross BR02 Carbon....


BR02 is sharp!


----------



## SergeyR (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## exitium (Aug 10, 2012)

My GP Sea Hawk II 300m. Pre-owned but, to me, just a few days old. 
i forsee deriving much pleasure from wearing it regularly, and to various occasions. perhaps a luxury diver may be more niche than a tool watch diver, but at this price point, the value and quality are unquestionable. if you can carry off the large case size, its price performance ratio is unique and unmatched 

Overall, this has to be in the top 3 for a sophisticated, luxury diver, where form meets function. Characterful without being overwhelming.


----------



## Blubaru703 (Jul 18, 2012)

I only have one watch that could be called a "Dive watch", so I suppose it's my favorite dive watch.

My Seastar 1000. Of course, I'm not considering my Seamaster a dive watch because i would never actually dive with it.

If I did dive with it, that would have be my favorite.


----------



## 5im0n (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## ShellyAE (Jul 28, 2012)

Seiko MM300, what's not to love? My husband mostly wears this, but he is currently wearing my favorite, Hamilton Pan Europ LE.


----------



## chilly41 (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

I have a couple of divers ( Rolex SD, Panerai, Doxa, Seiko's, Luminox, Swatches, etc) and all go with me into the deep! Off-course I have a computer, but hey, these watches are up for the task.

My favorite by far is this Jeager! The total dive time can be registred with the chrono and all bottom times with the bezel. The bezel is just a 60 click version. Which makes more sence to me. Also it is quite loud, so you can feel and hear it turn. 
Also the chrono can be used in the water, but just tried it once for fun.
The grade 5 titanium makes light on the wrist. Also it has a good lume and visibility is very good.

Can go on, but won't bore you too much so here three pics.

Prefer the articulated rubber strap on land.


JLC MCDC 07 by Bidle, on Flickr

In the winter this leather strap


JLC MCDC 23 by Bidle, on Flickr

And when diving rubber is the way to go:


JLC MCDC 10 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

Easily this.


----------



## Haddock (Jul 25, 2012)

Bidle said:


> ...My favorite by far is this Jeager! The total dive time can be registred with the chrono and all bottom times with the bezel. The bezel is just a 60 click versio. Which makes more sence to me. Also it is quite loud, so you can feel and hear it turn.
> Also the chrono can be used in the water, but just tried it once for fun.
> The grade 5 titanium makes light on the wrist. Also it has a good lume and visibility is very good.
> 
> Can go on, but won't bore you too much so here...


Please "bore" me some more because this is a stunning watch! |> Very very nice!

Ps a tt bracelet is optional?


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

it's the red threads.....


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Haddock said:


> Please "bore" me some more because this is a stunning watch! |> Very very nice!
> 
> Ps a tt bracelet is optional?


Hi,

Thx, you can also order the watch with the Ti bracelet. Off-course buy it as well, but it's quite expensive and to be honest I don't like it too much. I really prefer the articulated bracelet.


----------



## Haddock (Jul 25, 2012)

Bidle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thx, you can also order the watch with the Ti bracelet. Off-course buy it as well, but it's quite expensive and to be honest I don't like it too much. I really prefer the articulated bracelet.


That rubber strap is great btw would you be so kind to post a wrist shot with it?


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

aquastar benthos 500


----------



## PH68 (Nov 12, 2010)

Citizen EcoDrive Pepsi...


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

Kurt


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> View attachment 796558


What a nice combo!!!


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> View attachment 796558


What a nice combo!!!


----------



## OJ Bartley (Dec 8, 2010)

This is the only watch I have that fits into the dive category, so it makes it easy to choose. Casio MDV-106 on Maratac NATO with a hand swap. Just got it back this week.


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

My PO or my Der Meistertaucher. Both faves of mine.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

^ Just to update that...









:-!


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Two favorites - a vintage & a modern:


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

my fav is the only one I have . . . .


----------



## jz3 (Aug 26, 2012)

PAM 382 Bronzo.


----------



## AussieLoads (Apr 10, 2013)

I could say its my only one...but its my only one _because _it's one of my favourites. Among the Submariner, Longines LL and JLC Master Compressor:


----------



## unsub073 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

AussieLoads said:


> I could say its my only one...but its my only one _because _it's one of my favourites. Among the Submariner, Longines LL and JLC Master Compressor:
> View attachment 1336917


I started this thread never thinking it would go on for six years with _*amazing contributions and pictures*_! Thanks to all those who have kept it alive!

Love the color combo!


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

PAM312.


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

Versatility:




















I have since taken the bracelet off and finished everything a little bit nicer with a cape cod and scotch brite pad, but no pictures of it at its best.


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

DiveTimer said:


> Thats hard to say but I wouls say it would be one of these two


The Ball is outstanding, i need to ad one to collection.


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Seiko Sawtooth.


----------



## sscully (Dec 18, 2013)

I can only pick one ????

Hard to call, I always loved my 666, but the new purchases this quarter of the Helson Skindiver and the Stien OVM really give it a run for it's money.















No OVM pictures yet, I did get it on an ISOFrane within 10 min of getting it. 
- OVM and Helson are used purchases from great members here that were willing to part with them :-!

To me this is like asking which one of your kids is your favorite.:think:
- I know that is a huge delta in comparison, but it is the best I could think of.

PJ, this is one of those topics that will continue until the end of the site / time. In 5 years I might have a different answer b-)


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

sscully said:


> I can only pick one ????
> 
> Hard to call, I always loved my 666, but the new purchases this quarter of the Helson Skindiver and the Stien OVM really give it a run for it's money.
> View attachment 1521565
> ...


No doubt and when I posted this I was thinking hmm I only have one dive watch haha! It's cool to see how people's tastes change over the years and even the deleted pics tell a story (*SOLD*!).


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

Not only my favorite, but kind of my only true diver. My recently acquired and much loved UTS 1000m V2.


----------



## Dgf (May 9, 2014)

Daily wearer. The favourite is always the last one in or I wouldn't have bought it.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Nutty28 (Jan 14, 2013)

More than half if my collection are dice watches, and I must say, at the moment, this is my favorite 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisls (May 27, 2014)

Just picked this one up last week! Really happy with it so far!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 124Spider (Feb 1, 2009)

My only dive watch (previous owner's fabulous photo of watch he sold me).


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

SKX007 for me....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Yankees2351 (Nov 10, 2012)

MY FIRST DIVER AND STILL FAVORITE.I THINK A SUB OR SEA DWELLER WILL APPEAR IN MY COLLECTION SOON BUT THIS WILL NEVER LEAVE AND WILL ALWAYS BE LOVED


----------



## ~tc~ (Dec 9, 2011)

The only watch I have taken diving is the Ceramic XV


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

For me it would have to be my obris morgan explorer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Yankees2351 said:


> View attachment 1523701
> 
> MY FIRST DIVER AND STILL FAVORITE.I THINK A SUB OR SEA DWELLER WILL APPEAR IN MY COLLECTION SOON BUT THIS WILL NEVER LEAVE AND WILL ALWAYS BE LOVED


Great dial and love the day/date feature! Had one of those and should have held onto it!o|


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

I have only one - a Rolex Sub Date in SS. Nothing else appeals to me in that category.


----------



## DCJ (Jul 31, 2006)

Great thread Phil!!

Here's my contribution. I'm right there with you bro. I'm going with my OS300 with this new bracelet I specifically ordered for it!



Thanks,

Don


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

DCJ said:


> Great thread Phil!!
> 
> Here's my contribution. I'm right there with you bro. I'm going with my OS300 with this new bracelet I specifically ordered for it!
> 
> ...


You know I love that watch! Looking good on the new bracelet!


----------



## arguetaoscar76 (Jun 14, 2014)

My Omega Seamaster! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

Not sure if I've posted in this thread yet.

This one for sure:


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Seiko's amazing lume!

**


----------



## Dragonutity (Feb 19, 2013)

Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## Vsevolod (Nov 10, 2013)

Today I received my favourite dive watch

PO XL 8500










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clarken (Nov 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

clarken said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice does that have tritium tubes?


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

It's close.
But here is the #1 diver in my collection.










114060

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

For now, it's the Nassau. Simplicity with a splash of color. At 39mm it fits my wrist so well.


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

soaking.fused said:


> It's close.
> But here is the #1 diver in my collection.
> 
> 
> ...


Love the blue lume!


----------



## Liquid360 (Jan 31, 2014)

I see its up to me to be dark sheep or rejected sibling. It's a role I've learned to live with so its cool. I get it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## mike4761 (Jun 29, 2015)

Oris Aqua for an everyday watch. Sinn 103 for dress chrono


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

I only have two and they are both favorites. Seiko is my anniversary watch from last year and my solid, do anything watch. Rado is my dressy desk diver for something different.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

My latest and can't believe this thread has gone for seven years!


----------



## bullshark (Dec 30, 2013)

Here we go.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

My Dievas :


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

My one of a kind Helson


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Goes well with everything 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

I've been wearing this SA11 a great deal lately. 300M so great ocean bling.;-)

One of the best time keepers I have owned.


----------



## giodoc (Aug 20, 2015)

The best diver you can buy for the money!

1000M!
Sapphire!
Helium Release!
Italian!


----------



## vistar (Aug 2, 2016)

Orient Ray Raven-----only dive watch in my collection, but hey. we all start somewhere!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Favorite diver changes oftener. This hour:

SRP313 Dracula Monster


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Dec 31, 2009)

My Grand Seiko.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

The 14060 sub.


----------



## rvk82 (Jun 5, 2017)

Breitling Seawolf.....probably my favorite at the moment...built like a tank and absolutely love the yellow dial.

What i don't like -

1. The rubber strap that it came with...gonna upgrade to a steel bracelet next month
2. Wish the numbers on the dial were blank in color....would offer a nice contrast to that beautiful yellow dial


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

My only diver in the collection not counting the vintage turtle!


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Well that is tough for me. Could be my Rolex seadweller or my Rolex Sub, might be my Omega James Bond LE Seamaster ceramic 50th anniversary, perhaps my Seiko 6105-8119, or vintage 300m Tuna.


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

SBBN031.

GO TUNA!


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

This is the one that goes diving with me every time I put on my mask and tank.

Panerai Luminor Submersible PAM24









Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## nitros (Aug 21, 2012)

nrcooled said:


> This is the one that goes diving with me every time I put on my mask and tank.
> 
> Panerai Luminor Submersible PAM24
> 
> ...


Nice ,

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Mines. Swam to a depth of 6 feet. PADI approved baby!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Planet Ocean


----------



## jmoreno (Mar 25, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## markusf (Mar 21, 2017)

jmoreno said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


My goodness how can you not look at this and not have your jaw drop. Awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jmoreno (Mar 25, 2006)

I agree!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

This one. Recently got a new battery and pressure tested.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

1970 5513 Submariner


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Have to go with the SMPc. A little dressy, but mostly sporty...can't go wrong









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

To me a dive watch is by definition a rugged tool watch that can take an absolute beating.... with that said my favorite is my Tuna (sbbn007)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

For sure my Revolution....









And the X-Lume is another favorite...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

yankeexpress said:


> Favorite diver changes oftener. This hour:
> 
> SRP313 Dracula Monster


Great color combo!

Love my Sawtooth!


----------



## ColeG (Mar 31, 2017)

(Yes the Chronograph can be used underwater without compromising water resistance.)


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

I love my black bay but don't really swim with it, as far as actually get wet divers;









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

I suppose I could dive in this.


----------



## Humblebud (Jun 24, 2018)

Despite the huge difference in price and quality I've actually done more diving in my Seiko than my Pelagos......


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Humblebud said:


> Despite the huge difference in price and quality I've actually done more diving in my Seiko than my Pelagos......


How does the lume compare? Both great divers.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

I cannot really decide...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Only one in my collection now, so by process of elimination...


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

Still my favorite


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Depends on the day and my mood



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humblebud (Jun 24, 2018)

PJ said:


> How does the lume compare? Both great divers.


I did have a photo of the Seiko Lume but cannot find it at the moment.... the Seiko if I remember correctly is slightly brighter but the Tudor is much clearer with a much nice colour.... 
I will post the Seiko when I get chance


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

BBN all day long... my most worn watch by far.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Hands down the PO for me, I absolutely love this watch.

























I do, however, feel the need for an honorable mention of the Turtle as an affordable option that offers everything you could ask for in a sub $300 dive watch. Cool/iconic design, the robust durability that Seiko is renowned for, and miles ahead (IMO) of the oft slobbed upon SKX for only a small price increase.


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Juclaq (Aug 15, 2018)

Rolex sub. Classsic and timeless. I am saving up a Hulk.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Knives and Lint said:


> I do, however, feel the need for an honorable mention of the Turtle as an affordable option that offers everything you could ask for in a sub $300 dive watch. Cool/iconic design, the robust durability that Seiko is renowned for, and miles ahead (IMO) of the oft slobbed upon SKX for only a small price increase.
> 
> View attachment 13493329
> 
> ...


Hard to argue with that... I've got a birthyear 1979 turtle off for service ..... can't wait for it to come back.

The PO has always been on my short list... I sold my SMP for an Aqua Terra... and I felt the PO was too close in case shape or I would have gotten one instead of my Black Bay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

I can't decide









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Latest


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

warsh said:


> I can't decide
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love, love, love that Zodiac.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Favorite dive is the MM300










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

If we are asking about true dive watch and not a luxury watch that happens to also go swimming then this one .

If not then this


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

For the last couple of weeks anyway.


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

This week









Last Week









The week before









The week before that









I could post pics of a few other dive watches or just stop here and admit that I can't really decide on a favorite


----------



## CRiTA thee WiSe Wiz (Dec 9, 2013)

Easy. Pelagos.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HaiovR (May 1, 2020)

I have only one diver: TAG HEUER Aquaracer (black dial). It’s pretty good looking))


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

Nice divers Maylebox. This question is for anyone who can shed some insight. How durable is the black coating on the Sinn? I don’t want to start a thread and this has always held me back from buying.


----------



## PLONGEE (Jul 21, 2020)

Different divers for different occasions . . .

WORK -- DRESS -- PLAY


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

Citizen Promaster


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

My favorite, by a long shot...


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

CRiTA thee WiSe Wiz said:


> Easy. Pelagos.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. It has a lot to do with having the world's best clasp.


----------



## osamu (Dec 17, 2013)

I realized I sold almost all of my divers. Still got this one.


----------



## CRiTA thee WiSe Wiz (Dec 9, 2013)

nrcooled said:


> Agreed. It has a lot to do with having the world's best clasp.


This is true.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmvle5m (Jan 18, 2012)

SubC !


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

The latest one I just bought!


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

SKX013


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

My only dive watch


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)

Thats a hard question as all my watches are divers and love them all, but if I had to make a decision it would be my doxa just because it's the one I lusted after the longest








but this one comes a very close second


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Does favourite summer time diver count?









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

This monster


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SLA017. Sheer good looks.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

All 5 of my SOH I and II


----------



## Jeanpe (Jul 9, 2019)

My 600m baby!


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Today's!


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

By default, as it's my only diver.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

drmdwebb said:


> Today's!
> View attachment 15439246


That was fast!


----------



## kaj2003 (Sep 25, 2015)

Right now I'm having a lot of fun with the "cheap" Zelos Swordfish 40mm watch I just picked up!


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

kaj2003 said:


> Right now I'm having a lot of fun with the "cheap" Zelos Swordfish 40mm watch I just picked up!


Like the Zelos. Will be in the rotation someday.


----------



## azs.77 (May 2, 2017)

The five digit sub and the PO are my most comfortable watches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBolster1611 (Apr 5, 2018)

This is tough. I love dive watches and have several. I will say.....my Hager Commando. Small brand based in Hagerstown Maryland, my home state.


----------



## Jwt5096 (May 21, 2017)

For me - it's my Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver - first automatic/diver I ever bought. Here's a photo on a strap and with the jubilee bracelet.


----------

